# How do you get THIS ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I take PIKE 2 work - He thinks it's PLAY - Dock diving @ Cedar Creek Lake - Forget diet - Forget all the books - the only thing you build in your pup - is TRUST !!!!!!


----------

